# what size cylinders?



## captainsaveaho (Feb 15, 2005)

was wondering what size ya'll would get installed.10" all around or 8" in front and 10" in rear?? planning on doing f,b,s,s, pancake and independent rears


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

you could do 8's in front 10's in the rear but your going to have a problem with the diff kicking out when you lock up.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u can do 6's up front and 10's in the rear but i would reinforce the bananna bar so that it doesnt flex if u r not gonna install as wishbone or if u cant afford to have one done just yet


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

8" and 10"s is a good combo.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

8s in the rear unless you plan on running a slip yoke


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 25 2007, 04:53 AM~9298865
> *8s in the rear unless you plan on running a slip yoke
> *


u don't need a slip yoke. just have da driveshaft shortened an inch.


----------



## captainsaveaho (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks ya'll for the opinions  , but i want to achieve a mean 3 wheel, you know, with the front wheel liftin' higher :biggrin: can i achieve that with 10" all around, or need 14' in rear?


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

don't put anything bigger than 8's up front and with 14's in da rear u'll get a mean looking 3 wheel for sure . Just install a wishbone and a slip yoke and notch da frame and you'll be good to go


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the only way ur gonna get 10's up front and get full lift out of it is if thats the only thing up front, no coil. otherwise not gonna happen. u can only put 4's, 6's or 8's and u can get teh same amount of travel out of a 6 and an 8 with coil.


----------



## captainsaveaho (Feb 15, 2005)

good lookin out ya'll


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a picture of a layitlow homies 63 with 14's in da rear. Just so u can get an idea of wut you'll be gettin :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Nov 26 2007, 04:34 AM~9306158
> *don't put anything bigger than 8's up front and with 14's in da rear u'll get a mean looking 3 wheel for sure . Just install a wishbone and a slip yoke and notch da frame and you'll be good to go
> *


14s will cause too much shift unless you plan on running a slingshot setup


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

All you need is 8"s up front even if it lays frame 8"s will still give you a full lock up. As far as the rear is concerned if you go any bigger tha 8"s you have to run a slip yoke in the rear section of the driveshaft. Also make sure you notch the center of your frame out enough so that the drive shaft doesn't hit it b/c it will bend you driveshaft. I run 12"s in the back and I'm very happy w/ my 3-wheel. here is a couple pics of mine.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

so what are the ideal sized cylinders that will give you a decent hop and 3 wheel, 8" in the front and 12"s in the back or 8" - 10"s in front with 14s" in rear?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Dec 1 2007, 03:45 AM~9347105
> *All you need is 8"s up front even if it lays frame 8"s will still give you a full lock up.  As far as the rear is concerned if you go any bigger tha 8"s you have to run a slip yoke in the rear section of the driveshaft.  Also make sure you notch the center of your frame out enough so that the drive shaft doesn't hit it b/c it will bend you driveshaft.  I run 12"s in the back and I'm very happy w/ my 3-wheel. here is a couple pics of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of shocks are you running


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

16 all day. It has a wishbone from Black Magic Hydraulics.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 1 2007, 04:30 PM~9349525
> *16 all day. It has a wishbone from Black Magic Hydraulics.
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a little bit of tacoma action :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes sir.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 1 2007, 04:11 AM~9347471
> *so what are the ideal sized cylinders that will give you a decent hop and 3 wheel, 8" in the front and 12"s in the back or 8" - 10"s in front with 14s" in rear?
> *


Well 1st of all never put anything bigger than 8's up front. A lot of people nowadays are using 6's up front but nothing bigger than 8's for sure. As far as the best sized cylinders for hopping and 3-wheeling it really all depends wut u want. If ur car gets off da ground a couple feet then there wouldn't be any need to put telescopics in the rear, unless u want a radical 3 wheel. U gotta remember though that when ur hopping u don't have to have the rear end locked up. For example if u have 18's in the rear for a mean 3 wheel u can always just have the rear up at about 10 - 12 inches when ur hopping. Then of course if u have a car with double piston pumps to the front then u'd definitely want some telescopics in da rear to be able to make full use of the piston pumps, know what i mean? Personally for street use I always run 10's or 12's in the rear.


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Dec 2 2007, 02:47 PM~9351933
> *Well 1st of all never put anything bigger than 8's up front. A lot of people nowadays are using 6's up front but nothing bigger than 8's for sure. As far as the best sized cylinders for hopping and 3-wheeling it really all depends wut u want. If ur car gets off da ground a couple feet then there wouldn't be any need to put telescopics in the rear, unless u want a radical 3 wheel. U gotta remember though that when ur hopping u don't have to have the rear end locked up. For example if u have 18's in the rear for a mean 3 wheel u can always just have the rear up at about 10 - 12 inches when ur hopping. Then of course if u have a car with double piston pumps to the front then u'd definitely want some telescopics in da rear to be able to make full use of the piston pumps, know what i mean? Personally for street use I always run 10's or 12's in the rear.
> *


ok, i see. i still got alot to learn :biggrin:  so im assuming the smaller the front cylinders are, the quicker response it will give when the you hit the switch?


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 1 2007, 09:55 PM~9351995
> *ok, i see. i still got alot to learn  :biggrin:   so im assuming the smaller the front cylinders are, the quicker response it will give when the you hit the switch?
> *


Learnings all part of the fun :biggrin:. 

As for the front, no it will still respond da same because the front suspension has a limited amount of travel (about 6 inchs). So once the front end locks up then that's it. So with 8 inch cylinders you'll never get the full expansion out of them but it'll still lock up as quickly as if u had 6 inch cylinders. So u can see why there isn't any reason to run 10's up front, it's not that it'll have a bad / negative effect it's just that it's pointless. If u rig up ur ride to lay frame then i'd go with 8's up front. U just gotta make sure that the cylinder never locks up before the suspension locks up cuz if not everytime u lock up da suspension u'll be seriously overlocking the pump.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Dec 1 2007, 11:47 PM~9351933
> *Well 1st of all never put anything bigger than 8's up front. A lot of people nowadays are using 6's up front but nothing bigger than 8's for sure. As far as the best sized cylinders for hopping and 3-wheeling it really all depends wut u want. If ur car gets off da ground a couple feet then there wouldn't be any need to put telescopics in the rear, unless u want a radical 3 wheel. U gotta remember though that when ur hopping u don't have to have the rear end locked up. For example if u have 18's in the rear for a mean 3 wheel u can always just have the rear up at about 10 - 12 inches when ur hopping. Then of course if u have a car with double piston pumps to the front then u'd definitely want some telescopics in da rear to be able to make full use of the piston pumps, know what i mean? Personally for street use I always run 10's or 12's in the rear.
> *


that will work, but if your noids ever stick in the rear it will over lock it and rip/brake shit quick


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Dec 2 2007, 03:08 PM~9352109
> *Learnings all part of the fun :biggrin:.
> 
> As for the front, no it will still respond da same because the front suspension has a limited amount of travel (about 6 inchs). So once the front end locks up then that's it. So with 8 inch cylinders you'll never get the full expansion out of them but it'll still lock up as quickly as if u had 6 inch cylinders. So u can see why there isn't any reason to run 10's up front, it's not that it'll have a bad / negative effect it's just that it's pointless. If u rig up ur ride to lay frame then i'd go with 8's up front. U just gotta make sure that the cylinder never locks up before the suspension locks up cuz if not everytime u lock up da suspension u'll be seriously overlocking the pump.
> *


alright, so 10" is basically piontless because the suspension will not allow it to extend to the full 10. and a quick question, are switch panels detachable?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya put 10's up front and youll be wasting ur money. like the other member posted the arms will only travel so far and it is about 6inches. so with a 6 inch cylinder u get the max out of the cylinder but it will get u max lock up. a 8 inch cylinder youll still get the max lock up but not the max out of the cylinder. the switch panel can be make to be removable but its intent is to be fixed in a permanent location in the car until u unscrew it. if u dont want to start doing modifications to the rear end of the car yet then go 6's up front with deep cups and 10's in the rear with a coil over setup and youll be fine until u can afford to do mods to the rear. also dont forget to box in the rear banana bar so it wont flex on ya until u can get a wishbone or whatever else u decide to do


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 05:39 PM~9353156
> *ya put 10's up front and youll be wasting ur money.  like the other member posted the arms will only travel so far and it is about 6inches. so with a 6 inch cylinder u get the max out of the cylinder but it will get u max lock up.  a 8 inch cylinder youll still get the max lock up but not the max out of the cylinder.  the switch panel can be make to be removable but its intent is to be fixed in a permanent location in the car until u unscrew it.  if u dont want to start doing modifications to the rear end of the car yet then go 6's up front with deep cups and 10's in the rear with a coil over setup and youll be fine until u can afford to do mods to the rear.  also dont forget to box in the rear banana bar so it wont flex on ya until u can get a wishbone or whatever else u decide to do
> *


ok thanks man, it will be a while till i get a juiced ride but ill keep that in mind.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 1 2007, 11:21 AM~9347759
> *what kind of shocks are you running
> *


They Monroe's I need to look and see what the part # is. I just looked in the Monroe book at the auto parts store and bought the ones that had the most travel that they had in stock. It said they had 11.875"s of travel to be exact. I bought them a long time ago and have had a few people ask what they were, I need to go look for that part #. When I get it I'll let you know.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 25 2007, 02:47 AM~9298620
> *8" and 10"s is a good combo.
> *


X2...thats how I roll :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty_3_wheel (Apr 18, 2020)

01lowlow said:


> u don't need a slip yoke. just have da driveshaft shortened an inch.


Quick question , could you have the drive shaft bent a lil to remove that inch?


----------

